# Wenn man über ein Bild fährt soll der Name erscheinen



## Dönerman (14. November 2005)

Hallo! 

 Ich würde gerne haben, wenn ich mit der Maus über ein Bild fahre, soll der Name des Bildes kommen!

 Wissts ihr wie das geht?

 LG Dönerman


----------



## hpvw (14. November 2005)

Verwende doch das title-Attribut.

Gruß hpvw


----------

